# Shifter questions?



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I just picked up my 05 goat last saturday and want to add a short shifter to replace the stock. I came across this model by B&M, B&M Ripper Shifter for the 04-06 PONTIAC GTO

Is anyone currently using this, have used this or familiar with this model? Also how difficult is installing a short shifter?

*EDIT
I contacted rpmoutlet and they were not very helpful, rude at that and i cannot find any more of these. "HUR391-5065". If anyone has something close to this price and style please post!*


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY HATE MY B&M!! Thats just my opinion though. B&M has a lot of unhappy customers I know that much. If I were you, I would lay down a little more money and go with the GMM Ripshift. Have heard very few if any bad things about the GMM and that's the one I am personally getting ready to purchase.

Welcome To Ripshift - Australia's Fastest Manual Shifter


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Love my rip shifter, I don't know of anyone that dislikes it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Exactly my point!! Can't wait to order mine!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

B&M's have a reputation for being junk, most common problem being the screws vibrating out of their threads. Look into the MGW-P shifter. It's a better build quality than the GMM and not the financial black hole that the Billet Prototypes shifter is. Plus you can use the factory knob, a huge plus.

MGW-P by Proxes tuning


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I would want to replace the knob, i contacted the only US distributor for the ripshift and they said they are out of stock, would take 2-3 weeks but they can get me one. He is gonna call me when they come in. We should see if we can get a group buy maybe ^_^


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've heard very mixed things about B&M. Never any bad about GMM.

I personally would of got GMM if I was going to buy one for the GTO. For the Mustang I'm going MGW though.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Gotta love how the MGW is 250.00 for vettes but 390.00 for goats!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Everything for our cars, mod wise, is so damn expensive!! lol


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mikes06goat said:


> Gotta love how the MGW is 250.00 for vettes but 390.00 for goats!


$260 for the Stang



Falco21 said:


> Everything for our cars, mod wise, is so damn expensive!! lol


Thats the GTO tax


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Thats the GTO tax


Tell me about it!


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I had the GMM in my car and I didn't like it. Yes you read correctly so flame me. I have had the stock one and a stock one with the LSS on it and IMO anything is better than the sloppy stock one. I currently have the Hurst billet pro in my car and I done the piston mod to it before I put it in. I like it the best of all that I have had because it has a nice tight shift pattern to it and you can put other aftermarket sticks on it. My shifter came with a flat stick and a threaded ball knob and a stick to use the factory knob that I used. I had shifter rattle with all of the others but so far this one is dead quiet. The Hurst is a great shifter and I would reccommend it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Your opinion is your opinion. Not every product is liked by all, if that was the case, we would have a dominant market. I have seen countless bad reviews on the Hurst shifter for this car. Many people put it in and take it out immediately. Just like some say about the GMM. Its all personal preference.
:cheers


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I fixed the piston/bore problem on my hurst, that is the problem area of it. The piston under the stick is too tight in the bore and over time will stick and the shifter will go limp. If you turn down or sand the piston and deburr the stick base you will have no problems out of it. It has a tight feel to it and it does not rock like the non rail shifters. I was not bashing any of them, like I said anything is better than stock. The GMM is a great shifter with verry high quality but I just did not like the feel.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Proxses Tuning has the GWM for $335 right now. That's the way I'd go if I didn't already have the GMM


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Love my Rip Shifter  So much better than stock.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ya gotta take into consideration:

If you are buying a used GTO and the factory stick was replaced with which ever one its like everything else, was it installed right, was it abused, was it botched up? Is the trans ok or was it beat to the point there are issues? Ya don't always know what you're getting with a used car. So many people "upgrade" parts on these and end up screwing things up, they then dump the car and some unsuspecting guy buys it and instead of blaming the guy that botched things up blame the car. It's the part that is a POS not the way its installed, the shifters loose what a piece of $hit, not knowing locktite wasn't used and bolts fell out etc, etc, etc....

I've heard more negative on the hurst than the GMM one. It's all a matter of preference. When 99.9% of guys on here give a thumbs up on a mod more than likely it isn't the part thats not right its the way it was installed. 

I didn't know just how lousy the stock shifter was until I had the GMM installed. My buddies installed it right and it works right. Had it not been installed right it wouldn't be working right and I'd be blaming the part not the way it was installed.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a modified MGW shifter from Proxses. Best price and IMO as good if not better than a Billet.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I installed the GMM new out of the box because that was what was recommended and since the car was OZ I decided to give the OZ GMM a try. I am not a kid and I have been motorsports since I was 15. I have a mechanical engeneering degree along with a automotive mechanic trade certificate and I am currently in the prototype dept on the job with plenty of hands on. I have worked for a auto specialty shop for two years before I decided that turning wrenches was just a hobie for me. I am not into half a$$ing anything and there plenty of people out there that are. Any way I have plenty experiance and I put the shifter in right. I just didn't like how it felt while shifting. I bought the hurst because of the design and the material that it was made from and went from there. I like it and it will stay untill it craps out. I didn't say that the GMM was junk or bad and I even gave it some praise up above. I just said that the Hurst suited me ! I figured that I would get crap for my oppinion but het , buy what you want. The car is designed for a remote shifter and that is what I put back in it. the B&M and GMM are dog leg designs to get the shifter into position and that design creates a rocking motion. Take those two shifters and mount them in a camaro with a straight stick and it would feel totaly different.
As the comments about people buying more GMM and saying how good it is, well Ford sells way more Mustangs than GM sold GTOs so does that make them better ? I bet the ratio between It is a great car and it is a POS would not be good for the GTO.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Comparing Mustang's to GTO's is apples to oranges. Ford has been selling Mustang's for many many years. GTO's stopped production and only sold in 2004, 2005, and 2006. There are so many reasons as to why Mustangs are sold more that I can not even begin to count. Not to mention the after market prices for the GTO are ten times the prices for the Mustang.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

mikes06goat said:


> Gotta love how the MGW is 250.00 for vettes but 390.00 for goats!





jpalamar said:


> $260 for the Stang


You guys are forgetting that the MGW-P is not a production piece, he has to purchase one and put some labor and parts into it...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

pcviper13 said:


> Ford sells way more Mustangs than GM sold GTOs so does that make them better ?


Yes because their paint doesnt suck, they aren't killing rear diffs, leather seats aren't ripping at the rear stiching, brakes don't warp the frist time you use your car to its potential, and suspension isn't failing off the dealer lot new. Need I go on?:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Yes because their paint doesnt suck, they aren't killing rear diffs, leather seats aren't ripping at the rear stiching, brakes don't warp the frist time you use your car to its potential, and suspension isn't failing off the dealer lot new. Need I go on?:cheers


lmao coming from the guy who went from a GTO to a Mustang  hahaha

Just messin' with you man. I agree though, there are a lot of problems the GTO has, but you also gotta remember Mustangs had many years to fix their problems. GTO's went out of production in 3 years. :cheers


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> ?


Okay, you sold your Goat. Can't you find a Mustang forum to join? Why bust on the car you got rid of and we still own? You're not adding anything useful to the thread. GTFO


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

pcviper13 said:


> Well I installed the GMM new out of the box because that was what was recommended and since the car was OZ I decided to give the OZ GMM a try. I am not a kid and I have been motorsports since I was 15. I have a mechanical engeneering degree along with a automotive mechanic trade certificate and I am currently in the prototype dept on the job with plenty of hands on. I have worked for a auto specialty shop for two years before I decided that turning wrenches was just a hobie for me. I am not into half a$$ing anything and there plenty of people out there that are. Any way I have plenty experiance and I put the shifter in right. I just didn't like how it felt while shifting. I bought the hurst because of the design and the material that it was made from and went from there. I like it and it will stay untill it craps out. I didn't say that the GMM was junk or bad and I even gave it some praise up above. I just said that the Hurst suited me ! I figured that I would get crap for my oppinion but het , buy what you want. The car is designed for a remote shifter and that is what I put back in it. the B&M and GMM are dog leg designs to get the shifter into position and that design creates a rocking motion. Take those two shifters and mount them in a camaro with a straight stick and it would feel totaly different.
> As the comments about people buying more GMM and saying how good it is, well Ford sells way more Mustangs than GM sold GTOs so does that make them better ? I bet the ratio between It is a great car and it is a POS would not be good for the GTO.


Well the vast experience of GTO owners is that the materials of the GMM, GMW and Billet are superior to the others. That is the reason for their preference and not any "it" factor. The Mustang sold a lot larger number of V6s than V8s and besides adding to the total it lowered the cost of the V8s from economy of scale.

Both the B&M and the Hurst have had higher than normal outright construction failures. i guess there are Yugos somewhere in the world that work well for their owners so I'm not convinced by a few that a shifter "works for them". Every brand of shifter has a pivot point and thus there is an arc, even the Hurst. The longer distance from the pivot point to the knob makes the direct shifter a little more pronounced if you spend a lot of time looking for it while shifting. The usual complaint is that the 2>3 or 2>1 arc is "uphill" and it's true there is a rise altho it is totally unnoticeable when using it a short while and it's quite comfortable. For the anal it must drive them crazy that the steering wheel is cocked and is closer to you on the right side than the left . . . . oh, nobody's noticed that?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> B&M's have a reputation for being junk, most common problem being the screws vibrating out of their threads. Look into the MGW-P shifter. It's a better build quality than the GMM and not the financial black hole that the Billet Prototypes shifter is. Plus you can use the factory knob, a huge plus.
> 
> MGW-P by Proxes tuning


Biggest issue with the B&M is that it's only held by 2 forward bolts instead of a bolt at all 4 corners. That can make for a poor seal and leak trans fluid. The shaft also has a tendency to snap off and I'd carry a vice grips with me if I had one so I didn't end up having to be towed if it snapped. Quite a few have done that.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll toss in a vote for the Billet. Had mine for years without an issue. Have it on the lowest setting and the throws are sooooooo short. Jumps right to the next gear for ya. Worth every penny. Drove Gto's with GMM, Hurst, and Billet. My choice was clear.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Yes because their paint doesnt suck, they aren't killing rear diffs, leather seats aren't ripping at the rear stiching, brakes don't warp the frist time you use your car to its potential, and suspension isn't failing off the dealer lot new. Need I go on?:cheers


Owning a Mustang is like coming out of the closet. For a while it's cool, but then people eventually get over it and accept the fact that you're gay.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> For the anal it must drive them crazy that the steering wheel is cocked and is closer to you on the right side than the left . . . . oh, nobody's noticed that?


Thought that was on purpose, so it would be easier to get in and out?



Poncho Dan said:


> Owning a Mustang is like coming out of the closet. For a while it's cool, but then people eventually get over it and accept the fact that you're gay.


:lol:


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I was not here to stir things up ! I just posted my oppinion. I guess I should have just have got on the GMM band wagon. Sorry to upset any one and I guess I will keep it to myself next time. And the Mustang to GTO comparison was directly relating to the GMM to Hurst sales. I know that GMM has sold more shifters than Hurst and that was the comparison. Just buy a GMM and everyone will love you. You have the deep pockets for it any way if you bought one of theese cars and plan to mod it.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Yes because their paint doesnt suck, they aren't killing rear diffs, leather seats aren't ripping at the rear stiching, brakes don't warp the frist time you use your car to its potential, and suspension isn't failing off the dealer lot new. Need I go on?:cheers


Amen! 
But I still love my GTO !


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Owning a Mustang is like coming out of the closet. For a while it's cool, but then people eventually get over it and accept the fact that you're gay.


And this is from someone that drives a four door GRAND AM !:lol:


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Well the vast experience of GTO owners is that the materials of the GMM, GMW and Billet are superior to the others. That is the reason for their preference and not any "it" factor. The Mustang sold a lot larger number of V6s than V8s and besides adding to the total it lowered the cost of the V8s from economy of scale.
> 
> Both the B&M and the Hurst have had higher than normal outright construction failures. i guess there are Yugos somewhere in the world that work well for their owners so I'm not convinced by a few that a shifter "works for them". Every brand of shifter has a pivot point and thus there is an arc, even the Hurst. The longer distance from the pivot point to the knob makes the direct shifter a little more pronounced if you spend a lot of time looking for it while shifting. The usual complaint is that the 2>3 or 2>1 arc is "uphill" and it's true there is a rise altho it is totally unnoticeable when using it a short while and it's quite comfortable. For the anal it must drive them crazy that the steering wheel is cocked and is closer to you on the right side than the left . . . . oh, nobody's noticed that?


So now we are comparing GTO to Yougo ?!? :confused


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

No GTO bashing allowed even having a different car as your signature is disrespect unless you include your GTO. If you sell your GTO and still have the knowledge to assist others in the GTO community than I would say your an asset to this community. Im not really a GTO owner but I did stay at Holiday inn once---Danfigg


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

pcviper13 said:


> And this is from someone that drives a four door GRAND AM !:lol:


My four door Grand Am has iced a few V6 Mustangs in it's time...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

pcviper13 said:


> So now we are comparing GTO to Yougo ?!? :confused


It'd called an analogy. It is not comparing a Yugo to another car. The meaning is that just because someone has had good luck with something it doesn't mean the majority have. Nobody here I've seen is butt hurt. Some of us are just trying to give our experience with many years of this car and having read literally thousands and thousands of threads of other's experiences. Good luck with whatever you use.


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

BRZN said:


> Okay, you sold your Goat. Can't you find a Mustang forum to join? Why bust on the car you got rid of and we still own? You're not adding anything useful to the thread. GTFO


LOL HaHa Zing!


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay guys, it is all in good spirits ! Good luck with your new shifter.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> You guys are forgetting that the MGW-P is not a production piece, he has to purchase one and put some labor and parts into it...


I didn't think about that. Good point.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

And for $390 (is it that much now?) the MGW-p is a bargain compared to the GMM and Billet.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

What's the difference between the MGW-P Shifter and the MGW-P Ball Shifter? Both say they are modified to fit the 2004-2006 GTO, but one is $335 and the other is $390.

Products - Proxses Tuning LLC


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> What's the difference between the MGW-P Shifter and the MGW-P Ball Shifter? Both say they are modified to fit the 2004-2006 GTO, but one is $335 and the other is $390.
> 
> Products - Proxses Tuning LLC


The cheaper one takes the stock knob. The other has a threaded shaft for aftermarket knobs


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> The cheaper one takes the stock knob. The other has a threaded shaft for aftermarket knobs


Ahhh! Ok! And what needs to be done to fit this shifter? Earlier it was stated that after you purchase it, it needs to be fabricated to fit? What needs to be done?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Ahhh! Ok! And what needs to be done to fit this shifter? Earlier it was stated that after you purchase it, it needs to be fabricated to fit? What needs to be done?


I think they where referring to the cost. The company you buy from buys $250 MGW shifters and then mods them to work with GTO's hence the $390 cost. The shifter from them looks to be "plug and play."


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I think they where referring to the cost. The company you buy from buys $250 MGW shifters and then mods them to work with GTO's hence the $390 cost. The shifter from them looks to be "plug and play."


Exactly. If you want to use the stock shifter tho you can get the cheaper of the two.


----------



## bignikk (Nov 14, 2010)

*GMM Rip Shifter*

Hi There Guys, 
Great thread so far. I love hearing everyones oppinions. It really helps us GTO Noobs. That said, I just bought my 2006 GTO and the previous owner had installed a GMM Rip Shifter - Race version. WOW What a shifter. I have used other shifters in the past but this thing kicks a$$.
Here is my question though...
The darn thing is REALLY noisy. 
As soon as my hand touches the gear shift knob, the noise resonates through the entire car. What have other GMM shift kit owners done, if anything, to quiet down this noise? Do I just have to decide on sound vs. performance? And if I want the performance, just deal with the noise? Or do you guys have a magical fix?
Thank sso much,
NK!!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You can pull the shifter and put a gasket between the transmission and the shifter. StangShifterGaskets.com sells them for cheap.


----------



## bignikk (Nov 14, 2010)

*Which Gaskets?*

Hi BW Inc. Thanks very much for the info. I am terribly sorry to even ask, but would you be kind enough to point out which gasket set I should buy? I have the GMM Race version shifter for my 2006 GTO. I think I should just buy the first one (2004 - 2006 GTO with T-56 Transmission ) but would appreciate clarification if I need to buy the second one also: (2004 - 2006 GTO T-56 Extra Shifter Handle Gaskets (2))

Ans silly question, but does it come with instructions? Any gotchas I should know about before trying to install?

Thanks,
NK!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BWinc said:


> You can pull the shifter and put a gasket between the transmission and the shifter. StangShifterGaskets.com sells them for cheap.


:agree What he said ^^^


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I have also seen many people put carpet pieces underneath to quiet the noise better. They say it works wonders. Or I have Also seen people put towels as well. Gaskets are made for that, but apparently people have stated the carpet or the towels work even better. Don't know from personal experience though


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

bignikk said:


> Hi BW Inc. Thanks very much for the info. I am terribly sorry to even ask, but would you be kind enough to point out which gasket set I should buy? I have the GMM Race version shifter for my 2006 GTO. I think I should just buy the first one (2004 - 2006 GTO with T-56 Transmission ) but would appreciate clarification if I need to buy the second one also: (2004 - 2006 GTO T-56 Extra Shifter Handle Gaskets (2))
> 
> Ans silly question, but does it come with instructions? Any gotchas I should know about before trying to install?
> 
> ...


If you go to the web site and select the Order Shifter Gaskets button, you'll see how and what in there. Scroll down.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> I have also seen many people put carpet pieces underneath to quiet the noise better. They say it works wonders. Or I have Also seen people put towels as well. Gaskets are made for that, but apparently people have stated the carpet or the towels work even better. Don't know from personal experience though


Gasket goes between the shifter and tranny. The other dampening methods go between the shifter and the boot/console. I used foil bubble insulation.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

i have the mgw p... costed WAY too much than id like.. (coming from turbo sport compacts with full shift setups that costed 50 bucks and worked great) but this shifter is solid and the throws are awesome now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't know how well a piece of carpet will fit between the shifter shaft and handle linkage there's not much room. Carpet fibers from friction chafing off and collecting in the cavity? Maybe putting carpet padding between the base unit but that piece comes in the kit. The noise resonates through the metal to metal contact. I wonder how many guys that use carpet remnants in there have looked in there to see the collection of fibers accumulating. If pieces of carpet are being used between the linkage it will eventually wear making a lose connection making a sloppy shift. IMO I wouldn't spend all that money on the unit only to jury rig the fit instead of buying a couple a dollar gasket kit I'd do it all right and not risk having to tear it apart and do it all over again.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I take it back. The MGW-P came with a gasket adhered underneath the shifter and gasket that went over. I still added the foil insulation on top.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

i didnt add anything to my mgw-p and theres no extra noises or anything. i love it


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where can I buy a MGW Is there a website ?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Proxses Tuning's website.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I used the stock shifter's black rubber boot. I stretched it down over the round base of the GMM and used a hose clamp to secure it. It keeps the crap out of the mechanism and isolates noise and vibration.


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Well the vast experience of GTO owners is that the materials of the GMM, GMW and Billet are superior to the others. That is the reason for their preference and not any "it" factor. The Mustang sold a lot larger number of V6s than V8s and besides adding to the total it lowered the cost of the V8s from economy of scale.
> 
> Both the B&M and the Hurst have had higher than normal outright construction failures. i guess there are Yugos somewhere in the world that work well for their owners so I'm not convinced by a few that a shifter "works for them". Every brand of shifter has a pivot point and thus there is an arc, even the Hurst. The longer distance from the pivot point to the knob makes the direct shifter a little more pronounced if you spend a lot of time looking for it while shifting. The usual complaint is that the 2>3 or 2>1 arc is "uphill" and it's true there is a rise altho it is totally unnoticeable when using it a short while and it's quite comfortable. For the anal it must drive them crazy that the steering wheel is cocked and is closer to you on the right side than the left . . . . oh, nobody's noticed that?


hahaha damn i thought i was the only one


----------

